# Horseshoe Bend - Colorado River near Lake Powell



## Uncle Rico (Sep 23, 2010)

One of the most stunning sights to behold near the Grand Canyon and Lake Powell. Standing on top of a several hundred foot cliff with no guard rail you peer over the edge of this natural wonder. I'm open to comments / suggestions. This is my 1st post (hopefully the links work)


----------



## Hartley (Sep 23, 2010)

One of the problems of taking pictures at famous spots is that it's waaay too easy for us to try & compare them to the "pro" shots we've seen of the same spot.
  Your pictures look "OK" to me - the most interesting one is the last, which is different from the norm, and the tiny boat takes a sec to jump up at you..

  The second one, of course, goes into the "see, I really was there" snapshot book..

Hartley


----------



## LarryD (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice shot... I hope that you took many while you were there..........:thumbup:

Using a ulra-wide introduces distortion along the horizon... many post software will have a method to straighten that out some...

I enjoy going to famous spots and taking the "traditional" shots... There is a reason why those shots are taken...it's spectacular..

I have no issues with hanging a shot on my wall of a traditional view that I took myself............ keep it up............

(now, I might not have posted one with my shadow in it.......... )


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 27, 2010)

LarryD said:


> Nice shot... I hope that you took many while you were there..........:thumbup:
> 
> Using a ulra-wide introduces distortion along the horizon... many post software will have a method to straighten that out some...
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the feedback. You're right...you can enjoy your own photo of a landmark that's been captured a million times. I included the shadow image for fun - you can see I was standing a few feet from huge cliff (there wasn't a shadow when I was laying down peering over the edge of the chasm!)


----------



## Sachphotography (Sep 28, 2010)

I would have been hanging off he cliff. ....Makes it different! But that is just me.


----------

